

One-on-one coffees with Silicon Valley venture capitalists - jenny8lee
http://pageturnerfest.org/kickstarter/vcs

======
shalmanese
I'm pretty sure "jenny8lee" is Jennifer 8 Lee:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_8._Lee> . Awesome journalist
extraordinaire.

------
devmonk
Holy crap. Fix the styling on that page. I can barely read it with the red
underline grey text links.

------
aresant
It is hilarious that this is probably the 5th time, at least, I've seen this
story on HN and it just made the front page.

The second time, no less, from "jenny8lee":

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1850670>

Not that it's not relevant, it's even a fairly good value and I hope somebody
looking for an "in" realizes how exceptionally cheap $500 is and what a
powerful intro it is to donate to a good cause as your ticket in :)

But kind of illustrates how completely random it is for something to make
front page due to the very broken "new stories" section (assuming this isn't
just a voting ring pushing it up).

